# My small collection.



## scubasteve1942 (Apr 10, 2007)

From left to right: Surefire A2 white led, 2AA minimag with Nite-Ize 1watt and IQ switch, Unknown brand 2AA light,(was my dad's) that is over 20 years old with original bulb and still works, and the last one is a fenix P1D CE with Leef body. I know its small, but its a start. The next light im planning on adding is one of the new Novatac lights. Anyway, thanks for looking.


----------



## willrx (Apr 10, 2007)

Very nice collection.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 10, 2007)

How do you like your P1D-CE now that you have the leef body? Looks to be a much nicer set-up


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Apr 10, 2007)

Strauss said:


> How do you like your P1D-CE now that you have the leef body? Looks to be a much nicer set-up


 
I love it. Going through the modes is so much easier. It also is much easier to hold onto, and it comes with the o-ring for cigar style grip.


----------



## vic2367 (Apr 11, 2007)

nice collection,,,,enjoy,,


----------



## jph (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice collection!
Where is the G2? 
Just kidding. Thank you for a great light!


----------



## Beamhead (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice start, be smart and stop NOW!  :laughing:


----------



## frank777 (May 9, 2007)

Agreed, save yourself before it's too late!


----------

